# Weird pigeon behavior on my balcony



## glassofwater (May 31, 2007)

Hi everyone.

There's a pigeon on my balcony and it's acting weird (Is there a way to post a video of it?)

It's head is almost turned upside down, it wobbles around and I threw some uncooked rice to feed it (I know I shouldn't, but I was wondering if it could eat with it's head upside down like that). When it does walk, it's head doesn't bob like normal pigeons do.

It was able to eat by tilting it's head sideways and eating the rice that way. Also it's eyes are looking quite swollen. The eyelids look very puffy/crusty.

What's wrong with it? Is it's neck broken? If so, then why is it able to flap it's wings and move around a bit? It doesn't seem to want to fly and I don't want to harass/shoo it away. It notices me but I really keep my distance so it hasn't flown away yet.

If it's sick, I don't want to touch it. I just don't know what to do with it.

Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You don't need to worry about getting sick from it.
Where do you live in case we know of someone near by that can help you ?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This poor bird seem to be very sick. Could you provide some temporary care for him until we find a rehaber to take over his care?
You will need to bring him in, put him in a cage, carrier or box, with a deep bowl of seeds and water. He will also need to be kept warm.
Don't worry about catching diseases from him, there are very few you can get from pigeons and they are not as common in pigeons. Just keep a good hygiene and you will be fine.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern.

Please DO bring the bird in. There have been many birds here treated with such symptoms and no one ever got sick from the birds.

Follow instructions in this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Let us know where you are and we will try to get help asap.

Please provide a small deep dish with wild bird seed for it, and a small bowl not to deep with water, so he can drink but not drown.


----------



## glassofwater (May 31, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> 
> Please DO bring the bird in. There have been many birds here treated with such symptoms and no one ever got sick from the birds.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

thanks for the advice.

Last night, I carefully picked it up with a plastic bag over my hand, and placed the little critter in a box with uncooked rice and water. I lightly placed some paper towels around it to give it warmth. 

No dice, this morning I checked on it and it died. It didn't eat any of the rice or drink the water I placed for it. So I duct taped the box as an impromptu casket and threw it in the dumpster.

I think it was too fargone and it's eyes looked gone? Like as if it melted or something. It was really gross. I took a picture of it but I am unsure of posting it because it might offend some users. It also was very wet because it must've been rained upon for a few hours thanks to a recent thunderstorm.

Not to sound selfish, but I'm kinda glad it's gone, because now I can disinfect the balcony of pigeon droppings and hopefully whatever disease/sickness that killed it I won't contract. 

I must've washed my hands at least a dozen times everytime I got near that bird.

Thanks.


----------



## glassofwater (May 31, 2007)

Hi,

I posted a message earlier and it didn't go through?

Anyways, to re-iterate. I did as you said, placed it in a box, left it rice and water, and the next day it was dead.

So, I duct taped the box closed like a small coffin and threw it in the dumpster. 

At least I tried?


----------



## glassofwater (May 31, 2007)

You're not going to believe this, but someone posted a very angry letter in the community bulletin board (In the hallway of my place, there's a board where people can post info).

This person wrote about throwing their trash into the dumpster when they saw a box 'moving' and making noises.

They opened it up and were shocked to find the pigeon alive! They wrote about sending unwanted animals to a pet shelter, etc.

I thought it was dead!!! It wasn't even freakin' breathing! I shook the box gently to see if it would 'startle' the pigeon awake but nothing! I'm thinking of going to see this tenant and to explain why I boxed it up threw it away..but I'm fearful they might not believe me.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You know what, Glassofwater, I do find this very hard to believe. Based upon your initial post to this board, I think you are being less than sincere and trying to cause problems here yet again.

If I'm wrong, please accept my apology and let us know what has happened to this poor bird. If I'm right, kindly cease and desist now.

Terry


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Don't be ignorant or afraid of the bird there is no possible way you can get any diseases from it or more importantly it from you and what happened to it? Read this www.monmouth.army.mil/monmessg/newmonmsg/apr072006/m14pigeon.htm
and you didn't need to post the picture you already offended most of us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I gave you the benefit of the doubt upon your first post, but I must say...you really are probably the most uncompassionate uncaring person in regards to the role you took on to help this poor bird. I'm not one to stir up controversy, but I must speak my mind.

Your lack of compassion and/or ignorance makes you more of a danger to this poor bird, then any disease it could catch. I have been more worried for the welfare of this bird in your hands, then anything you could ever catch from this poor bird. 

Do the right thing, and find out what happened to this bird and get back with us, since initially it was YOU who inquired and asked for advice to begin with.


----------

